# Long range ballistic missiles



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

3 firing off! You all need to be on watch :vs_laugh:


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Oh dear.......


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Those are huge!


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Wow. I'm guessing those aren't mostly packing peanuts.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

the camaro show said:


> Those are huge!


TWSS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

I would say since you just gave me your spot on the MAW list that I'm safe, but that could just mean you still have target acquired for a 2nd volley. 

So... yeah... I'm worried.


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

ICBMs. 
WOW!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> 3 firing off! You all need to be on watch :vs_laugh:


let's hope that is popcorn, otherwise they will do some damage :vs_OMG:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I love the smell of napalm....

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks like some heavy artillery... Mailbox bustin' artillery! 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

TexaSmoke said:


> I love the smell of napalm....
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I know something you dont know...


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm going to pop some popcorn. This is going to be fun to watch!!!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Those look rather dangerous 
Some poor suckers are about to get flabbergasted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah, I'm gonna pop some cheddar popcorn and watch this unfold.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Oh yeah, this should be fun...


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

How can you drive with those on your dash?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I see your finally using your collection of Beanie Babies as bombs.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oh yeah, this should be fun...


So if you pull me over because I have no clear side of the road with my windshield covered in boxes but then you learn that it's a bunch of cigar bombs, do you still write me a ticket?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

csk415 said:


> I see your finally using your collection of Beanie Babies as bombs.


My kids prolly have some I can send you.....


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Hope you all have your bomb shelters ready!!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> My kids prolly have some I can send you.....


They still have the tags on them?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Now 3 of You all done went and pissed of the Deuce, feel sorry for you poor souls!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

csk415 said:


> They still have the tags on them?


Of course they're worthless without the tags..... oh wait they're pretty much worthless with em too.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Bigjohn said:


> So if you pull me over because I have no clear side of the road with my windshield covered in boxes but then you learn that it's a bunch of cigar bombs, do you still write me a ticket?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm, any hitchhikers? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Of course they're worthless without the tags..... oh wait they're pretty much worthless with em too.


Lol. Great for target practice. But back in the day you could make some serious money selling those things.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

These are all slated to land today>


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm safe! Thanks USPS informed delivery!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm safe! Thanks USPS informed delivery!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I've had things slip past it once or twice... 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm safe! Thanks USPS informed delivery!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


For now :vs_laugh: I do have your address and an itchy trigger finger...


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> For now :vs_laugh: I do have your address and an itchy trigger finger...


Ditto.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

It’s a bitch when your radar picks up incoming. There’s nothing you can do. Feeling helpless. Just remember guys, we will always have the boards. Sniff sniff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

TexaSmoke said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Touche :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I was all relaxed, coming home after a massage and ready to just be lazy and relax, well it ain’t happening, I came home to this!




I had no idea I would be one of those poor souls! Cool stand and some great smokes to rest them on! Thanks Deuce! 
Mama Mama , “Why is everybody always picking on me”!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

One down, two to go.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Olecharlie said:


> I was all relaxed, coming home after a massage and ready to just be lazy and relax, well it ain't happening, I came home to this!
> 
> I had no idea I would be one of those poor souls! Cool stand and some great smokes to rest them on! Thanks Deuce!
> Mama Mama , "Why is everybody always picking on me"!


My pleasure! I've had you on my list for a while.... hope you enjoy em


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> My pleasure! I've had you on my list for a while.... hope you enjoy em


Nice little smackfest!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

@TexaSmoke that's what you get for trusting USPS. Remember trust no one, not even the mailman.

Nice way to put the smack down Deuce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Hah! @Olecharlie. Karma's is a bitch. But he got me too. I was like, who the hell lives in Ypsilanti? Then I thought back and came back to this thread. Great line up. I was thinking about a few of these yesterday at Casa de Montecristo can't wait for the JJ. What's the unbanded one? Nicaraguan second?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

mpomario said:


> Hah! @Olecharlie. Karma's is a bitch. But he got me too. I was like, who the hell lives in Ypsilanti? Then I thought back and came back to this thread. Great line up. I was thinking about a few of these yesterday at Casa de Montecristo can't wait for the JJ. What's the unbanded one? Nicaraguan second?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smickity-smack, don't talk back! :vs_laugh:

That's a mighty fine hit there.


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

That’s a backhand bitch slapping!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow what a great line up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

mpomario said:


> Hah! @Olecharlie. Karma's is a bitch. But he got me too. I was like, who the hell lives in Ypsilanti? Then I thought back and came back to this thread. Great line up. I was thinking about a few of these yesterday at Casa de Montecristo can't wait for the JJ. What's the unbanded one? Nicaraguan second?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a backhand bitch slapping! Nice hit!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mpomario said:


> Hah! @*Olecharlie*. Karma's is a bitch. But he got me too. I was like, who the hell lives in Ypsilanti? Then I thought back and came back to this thread. Great line up. I was thinking about a few of these yesterday at Casa de Montecristo can't wait for the JJ. What's the unbanded one? Nicaraguan second?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it arrived. Half of those have at least a decade of rest on em. the unbanded one is an original release rocky patel edge square from 06-07. Hope you enjoy going through them.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

It would appear the last one, and the largest of the 3 sent has been delayed.....


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

mpomario said:


> Hah! @Olecharlie. Karma's is a bitch. But he got me too. I was like, who the hell lives in Ypsilanti? Then I thought back and came back to this thread. Great line up. I was thinking about a few of these yesterday at Casa de Montecristo can't wait for the JJ. What's the unbanded one? Nicaraguan second?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You took a whooping Mario! :vs_laugh:I feel sorry for the last poor fellow! That last box sure was a "Big Box"!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> It would appear the last one, and the largest of the 3 sent has been delayed.....


This one may push it over the edge, ever seen a hairless Bear...:vs_laugh: Humm a Bear with no Hair, now that would be a site to see.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> This one may push it over the edge, ever seen a hairless Bear...:vs_laugh: Humm a Bear with no Hair, now that would be a site to see.


You're welcome.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Glad it arrived. Half of those have at least a decade of rest on em. the unbanded one is an original release rocky patel edge square from 06-07. Hope you enjoy going through them.


Oh boy oh boy oh boy.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Still wondering who got the 3rd bomb.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Peapaw said:


> Still wondering who got the 3rd bomb.


Still wondering where the third one is..... usps updated it saturday night with some crap waiting for delivery scan and that it was delayed. If it's not there tonight I'll call the PO and find out wtf is going on.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Welp a little more time for the poor soul to batten down the hatches...

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

No the package was in the mailbox.
Truly an awful site the delay must have been caused by the need to get a bomb proof hazmat suit. My poor mailman has lost his arm and leg for the 3rd time.
Thank you Pat.
I will return fire as soon as I get the rubble cleared from the silo doors.























Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

This is great... nice hit.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

FATALITY..........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

mpomario said:


> FATALITY..........
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not quite but damn close. The hit didn't get me but the wife almost did. Something about supposed to be getting rid of stuff not acquiring more.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

kacey said:


> Not quite but damn close. The hit didn't get me but the wife almost did. Something about supposed to be getting rid of stuff not acquiring more.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Glad i could be of assistance in that :vs_laugh:


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Glad i could be of assistance in that :vs_laugh:


Yes I am sure you are, I kept the return address.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

kacey said:


> No the package was in the mailbox.
> Truly an awful site the delay must have been caused by the need to get a bomb proof hazmat suit. My poor mailman has lost his arm and leg for the 3rd time.
> Thank you Pat.
> I will return fire as soon as I get the rubble cleared from the silo doors.
> ...


Ha ha, never would have guessed but should have know KC must live where the Sunshine gets pumped it always takes forever to get a package to him, not to mention he's hiding out for dear life! Nice hit and well deserved! What goes around comes around Kacey!


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

kacey said:


> No the package was in the mailbox.
> Truly an awful site the delay must have been caused by the need to get a bomb proof hazmat suit. My poor mailman has lost his arm and leg for the 3rd time.
> Thank you Pat.
> I will return fire as soon as I get the rubble cleared from the silo doors.
> ...


 what a hit! I don't think it could get much better. My eyes are burning from my head after seeing this.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

You, sir, are a master sniper! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

You are da Masta of destruction with the heavy artillery!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Ha ha, never would have guessed but should have know KC must live where the Sunshine gets pumped it always takes forever to get a package to him, not to mention he's hiding out for dear life! Nice hit and well deserved! What goes around comes around Kacey!


Ahem
I do not hide.
My address is clearly posted in my profile.


----------

